# Just got my TUG Newsletter.  It was great to see a TUGGER identified with the banner!



## Egret1986 (Jul 18, 2012)

I always wonder when I see TUGGERs holding the TUG banner in the newsletters what TUGGER(s) it is in the picture.  Well, it was a treat to see the homemade banner being held by AussieDog!

Wow, Antartica!  I wonder how many TUGGERs have made that trip?!


----------

